# Is it inhumane to keep a husky in tropical weather?



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I live in Singapore where our average temperature year round is about 35 deg Celsius. That's 95 deg Fahrenheit. And yes, that's hot.

I have a friend considering a purebred Husky rescue from my local shelter (lovely boy), but his parents have vetoed the idea on the grounds that it's cruel to keep a Sibe in this kind of weather. 

I've read conflicting views on this. On the one hand, I've read that Huskies are able to adapt to different weather conditions from blasting cold; and that their coat keeps them cool as well as warm. On the other, I also know that Huskies are built for extremely cold weather.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

There are plenty of people who keep huskies in hot weather. There are tons of them here in Florida. Yes, their coats keep them cool as well as warm. I'm sure they'd be fine. Of course you should always keep an eye on them and give them enough water and not keep them outside all the time. If the dog's going to be an outside only dog then it's not a very good idea. But if it's inside most of the time then I don't see the big deal.

I work at a doggie daycare and there are lots of huskies. The owner told me we have at least 2 sled dog team's worth that come on a fairly frequent basis...haha. And just for the record, it's been about 95 F here during the day lately, too. Not cool at ALL. Lol.


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

If he's already living in the area and you're not talking about importing him from another climate, what does it matter? 

I understand that maintenace may be a bit more to ensure that he doesn't overheat, but if he is already living in Singapore, adopting him from the shelter would not be cruel?!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

petstar said:


> If he's already living in the area and you're not talking about importing him from another climate, what does it matter?
> 
> I understand that maintenace may be a bit more to ensure that he doesn't overheat, but if he is already living in Singapore, adopting him from the shelter would not be cruel?!


Yeah, I've raised that point already... 

Their point is that he could be adopted out to someone who could keep him indoors most of the time, air-conditioned always. While he would keep the dog very well-hydrated, he would probably be outside (shaded, but outside) most of the time, with rare air-conditioning.


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

petstar said:


> If he's already living in the area and you're not talking about importing him from another climate, what does it matter?
> 
> I understand that maintenace may be a bit more to ensure that he doesn't overheat, but if he is already living in Singapore, adopting him from the shelter would not be cruel?!


This was my thought as well. Could it be maybe the parents just don't want a dog, and that's just the best reason for 'no' that they could come up with?

That said, if the dog is already in Singapore, I think the only concern would be making sure the dog has a cool place to hang out if it needs too - an air conditioned room, a kiddie pool, a cool, shady area outside? 

Also, in the summer, (I live in Northern Ontario, Canada) my 1/2 husky needs to get his exercise done in the early morning. By the time it reaches 22-25C, it's too hot for him to run comfortably. I find this is becoming more and more noticeable as he gets older, so... something to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I'm originally from Florida and saw my fair share of huskies down there. Although everyone that I'm aware of in Florida always keeps their huskies indoors (in air conditioning) during the heat of the day. 

My husband and I flew out to Florida from the state of Washington this past December and our husky was soo hot the entire time with his thick winter coat. I felt so guilty, but at the same time I did not want to board him for over 3 weeks while we were gone. It wasn't until about 2 weeks after we arrived that he finally started to adjust to the hot temps. I think it was the unlimited water and air conditioning that got him through. Other (FL local) huskies we encountered on our trip did not seem to be bothered as much by the heat as our boy since they were accustomed to it.

That being said, I don't think it would be a problem if the dog is already accustomed to that weather. I may also be moving further south in the near future and am not thinking twice about what we're going to do with our husky. He's coming with us, and that's that. With warmer temps already creeping in, we make sure to keep him in the shade when we take him out to play in the parks since the heat does affect him pretty quickly once temps reach into the upper 60's (Fahrenheit). When we reach the 70's we try to keep outdoor activities to morning and evening hours so he won't get so overheated. I personally would never leave him outside once it reached over 80 F (even laying down in the shade in 80 degree weather he really struggles with the heat).


----------

